# Gold coast/Brisbane south reptile club



## najanaja (Oct 5, 2010)

im thinking that there is little in the way of a reptile association between the area of Tweed Heads to South Brisbane.

Looking anyone interested if we start one on the casual side and see where it heads...

I would be happy to cover mosts costs of venue and newsletters if anyone in the area is interested?

Pm me or reply here if you live in the area and would be interested in comming along...

PS anyone from other clubs north, south, or west are more then welcome to come and share there experiences..


----------



## Ozzie Python (Oct 5, 2010)

it has been attempted so many times with little success. id get in touch wit the qld herp society if you want to join a herp club. bredlislave on here can point you in the right direction.

if you manage to get one kicked off in your local area let me know, just round the corner from you.


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Oct 5, 2010)

interested, what did you have in mind?


----------



## najanaja (Oct 5, 2010)

well just going by the tern out from the Gold coast Reptile Expo where i was on the microphone all day..
4500 people walked through the gates so there is plenty of interest in the area...
before i was a member of the QRAAC (Queensland reptile and amphibian club) but that more catered the Brissy area
And i did just join the Qld herp society and i will see how they go,,

But i more wanted something a little fun and on weekends..
Maybe outdoor with BBQs or somewhere we can have a hall and a few quiet drinks..
I will see the reaction here and from a few people i know in the area as to which direction to push it..

as with all the failed clubs...

Hopefully my experience as a commercial manager will help me create something that is based on members and growth..
Eg...If it stays small then sustain it small and fun,,,If we get the numbers well build it so a size where we can cater for all interest levels, lives and caterability..


----------



## woody101 (Oct 6, 2010)

hell yea that would be awesome


----------



## Wallypod (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm in


----------



## byron_moses (Oct 6, 2010)

yeah im in byron bay but would be interested


----------



## Snakewise84 (Oct 6, 2010)

yep interested been looking around for a club i'm in the middle of brissy and the gold coast.


----------



## ZenPython (Oct 6, 2010)

I'd be interested, depending on where, when and what


----------



## zuesowns (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm Interested, would learn a lot from a lot of members on here.


----------



## Ozzie Python (Oct 6, 2010)

those that are interested why not put down or pm naja where you would like the club to be based. no point in trying to find a meeting place away from the majority.


----------



## suzpect (Oct 6, 2010)

depending where it will be based im in and i know another person who will be in


----------



## najanaja (Oct 6, 2010)

As Ozzie says

Where is everyone one located to find a happy medium meeting place...

Add location if your interested in comming along...


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Oct 6, 2010)

i'm in Tallai mid Gold Coast but it will probably make most sense north Gold Coast apart from poor Byron Moses


----------



## Riggsy (Oct 6, 2010)

I'll be in...


----------



## ShepQLD (Oct 6, 2010)

count me in as well!


----------



## Jasspa (Oct 6, 2010)

Sounds good. A group thats a bit more casual and social sounds like a good idea.
(I'm smack bang in the middle of gc and brissy, so I'm easy with location)


----------



## Snakewise84 (Oct 6, 2010)

in near logan area


----------



## MC-Boks (Oct 6, 2010)

Count me in, I'm keen. I was a member of the Grafton Chapter of the Mid Nth Coast Group, and it was such a great source of information and inspiration. I'm at Upper Coomera, but don't mind travelling a bit for a gathering.


----------



## Snakewise84 (Oct 6, 2010)

sweet good call


----------



## jcros32 (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm from north Brisbane, but I'm willing to travel it sounds great!


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Oct 7, 2010)

north Gold Coast still sounds like the right place


----------



## Scleropages (Oct 7, 2010)

What happens at a reptile club place?
I supose I should meet more reptile peoples , heh


----------



## pythrulz (Oct 7, 2010)

Id be in too if you set a meeting just post the details


----------



## najanaja (Oct 7, 2010)

well by the replies and PMs i have recieved ive decided to give it a go...

Location now is the hot topic...

Im thinking north Gold Coast...

anywhere between Gaven to Beenleigh...

Pending if we take the approach of BBQ fun day style to start up with...
Or maybe one of the function rooms at a licienced venue...
Im thinking a BBQ first up for a mingle and get to know each other in a casual atmosphere..
Then i will use common sence from the turn out to gather relevent information on what we all want from the club as to the direction of it...

Thanks for all the interest ..

Keep it comming


----------



## Ozzie Python (Oct 7, 2010)

around ormeau or pimpama would possibly be a good mid way point.


----------



## Tayla152girl (Oct 7, 2010)

Where in!!! Betwwen brissy and coast would be great


----------



## byron_moses (Oct 7, 2010)

sounds good guys why doesnt some one start a group where we can check for updates


----------



## najanaja (Oct 7, 2010)

its all in the pipelines Ben...


----------



## MC-Boks (Oct 7, 2010)

Most of the new nth suburbs estates have really great park/BBQ facilities, could be a possibility?


----------



## byron_moses (Oct 7, 2010)

i reckon some where near water lol cool off have a bbq and go for a fish or something


----------



## suzpect (Oct 7, 2010)

mad idea like that thinkin bbq cold beer and a fish ooooooooo yea ")


----------



## najanaja (Oct 7, 2010)

I knew that would come from you Byron....

Maybe Paradise point on that agenda?
There are a few parks near Beenleigh like that too...
Or maybe somewhere like Jacobs Well...


----------



## Kristy_07 (Oct 7, 2010)

I'd prob be keen


----------



## Pike01 (Oct 9, 2010)

Beeleigh would be perfect,its nearly in the center between Bris,gold coast and Ipswich.Motorways straight to it.


----------



## byron_moses (Oct 9, 2010)

jacobs well would be good and beenleigh


----------



## MC-Boks (Oct 9, 2010)

I was thinking the same, Beenleigh is probably most central.


----------



## Ahket (Oct 9, 2010)

Please! Not Jacobs Well. Too many bitting things. I don't like bitting things!


----------



## Snakewise84 (Oct 9, 2010)

yes yes beenleigh thats me lol i have been to these park alot a know a few like about 6 parks


----------



## byron_moses (Oct 9, 2010)

Ahket said:


> Please! Not Jacobs Well. Too many bitting things. I don't like bitting things!


 no but its good fishing lol


----------



## najanaja (Oct 9, 2010)

Beenleigh sounds good to me too,,,as im the ajoining suburb...

Maybe a fish before of after Byron?...


----------



## najanaja (Oct 9, 2010)

Now i have to think of a name for the club too...

we all get a say then we will put it to a vote


----------



## Snakewise84 (Oct 9, 2010)

what about mt tamborine it good up the walking track can have a bbq and go swimming just have to watch out for the turtles lol


----------



## najanaja (Oct 9, 2010)

Maybe we can do a sperate adventure day walk up that way Kitty?


----------



## Snakewise84 (Oct 9, 2010)

maybe a single group thing lol


----------



## Snakewise84 (Oct 9, 2010)

coastal herp keepers club


----------



## byron_moses (Oct 9, 2010)

lol look out kitties got her claws out


----------



## najanaja (Oct 9, 2010)

lol...all invited


----------



## Snakewise84 (Oct 9, 2010)

watch it i bite too


----------



## najanaja (Oct 9, 2010)

even better....lol


----------



## Snakewise84 (Oct 9, 2010)

ok


----------



## byron_moses (Oct 9, 2010)

najanaja said:


> even better....lol


 lol


----------



## Snakewise84 (Oct 9, 2010)

hey the bearded dragon tav is good to


----------



## najanaja (Oct 9, 2010)

Yeah, and a mate of mine does a reptile disply there on Sundays


----------



## byron_moses (Oct 9, 2010)

well that sounds like the go then


----------



## Snakewise84 (Oct 9, 2010)

sweet could be good then


----------



## najanaja (Oct 9, 2010)

first we can come up with a name?

Coastal herp Keepers club ?

SEQ herp keepers club?

your thoughts and sugestions...

Then if everyone is happy with Beenleigh for the first gathering?
The Bearded Dragon, Tamborine way ?
Your Thoughts?

Then maybe a Adventure Day Walk up in the Hinterland?


----------



## byron_moses (Oct 9, 2010)

what about mt warning?


----------



## Snakewise84 (Oct 9, 2010)

yeah got to watch me i'll just keep popping out ideas


----------



## byron_moses (Oct 9, 2010)

bearded sounds good what about same weekend as the scales and tails expo


----------



## Snakewise84 (Oct 9, 2010)

hhmmm


----------



## najanaja (Oct 9, 2010)

byron_moses said:


> what about mt warning?



Well if you keep them comming i will have to get you in with the structure of the club,,,
Along woth Ozzie Python..
The more the merrier


----------



## Snakewise84 (Oct 9, 2010)

true i do a lot of research and have a bit of time on my hand and at the laptop at lot. i know a few place i went to as a keep that u'll all love


----------



## byron_moses (Oct 9, 2010)

there are some great spots on the east coast springbrook would be a nice one 

we need bumper stickers that say "i have herps"


----------



## Snakewise84 (Oct 9, 2010)

soon u'll want T's and hats


----------



## najanaja (Oct 9, 2010)

byron_moses said:


> there are some great spots on the east coast springbrook would be a nice one
> 
> we need bumper stickers that say "i have herps"



Lol...
Or ''do you want to see the REAL reason they call me SNAKEMAN?''


----------



## Kristy_07 (Oct 9, 2010)

Somewhere we could bring the dogs would be fun....


----------



## byron_moses (Oct 9, 2010)

najanaja said:


> Lol...
> Or ''do you want to see the REAL reason they call me SNAKEMAN?''


 lol i think ill look into getting them made up


----------



## Snakewise84 (Oct 9, 2010)

there are off the lead parks and beachs i know of too


----------



## najanaja (Oct 9, 2010)

byron_moses said:


> there are some great spots on the east coast springbrook would be a nice one
> 
> we need bumper stickers that say "i have herps"



I was thinking that...
maybe snake bags and pens,lol

we will see how it grows...

But shirts i like


----------



## byron_moses (Oct 9, 2010)

not sure if it is to far but myself and northern rivers herp group are organising something for the 7th if u guys wanna join more than welcome may be a bit far for some though


----------



## Snakewise84 (Oct 9, 2010)

i can do the work easy as the snakes bags and draw up a logo


----------



## najanaja (Oct 9, 2010)

That would be great Kitty...

I was hoping a few people would be real interested and give me a hand in the creativity and running of the club...
I have to start it with good structure or i twill fail from the start


----------



## Snakewise84 (Oct 9, 2010)

yep i know i think it will take a few mating for it to get around dont forget to post on FB that would get a few hits there for it


----------



## najanaja (Oct 9, 2010)

yeah when im cement on the name...

I will make a facebook page and email addy


----------



## byron_moses (Oct 9, 2010)

hahaha "i your after herps, i have them"


----------



## Snakewise84 (Oct 9, 2010)

yep sweet i'll go to spotlight on monday and have a look at some fabrics to start


----------



## byron_moses (Oct 9, 2010)

make sure the bags are of a breathable fabric


----------



## Snakewise84 (Oct 9, 2010)

i do know that


----------



## byron_moses (Oct 9, 2010)

ok cool ill have some hot pink ones


----------



## najanaja (Oct 9, 2010)

Tattooedkitten said:


> yep i know i think it will take a few mating for it to get around dont forget to post on FB that would get a few hits there for it



it always comes down to MATING,,,LOL


----------



## byron_moses (Oct 9, 2010)

lol


----------



## najanaja (Oct 9, 2010)

Kristy_07 said:


> Somewhere we could bring the dogs would be fun....


 

Good idea Kristy


----------



## byron_moses (Oct 9, 2010)

lol ill bring my ferrets


----------



## Snakewise84 (Oct 9, 2010)

sorry i got two little ones running around going nuts so some times im not looking at the keys lol


----------



## Snakewise84 (Oct 9, 2010)

haha


----------



## najanaja (Oct 9, 2010)

Tattooedkitten said:


> sorry i got two little ones running around going nuts so some times im not looking at the keys lol



Im in the same boat...i used the ''edit'' function all the time here...


----------



## Snakewise84 (Oct 9, 2010)

lol


----------



## Ozzie Python (Oct 9, 2010)

alexander clark park at loganholme could be the go. few drinks and a bbq to get to know everyone and have a chat, bit of bushland that gets the occasional snake and usually plenty of lizards, dog friendly and i think you can even get to the waters edge to throw a line in.

bearded dragon is always a good spot also.

also plenty of nature reserves around back of beenleigh, windaroo, logan village to go for a herp at later dates.


----------



## Snakewise84 (Oct 9, 2010)

yeah there are a few jetties there and thats the one at the back of tanah merah it also has a little bush walk area too


----------



## Ozzie Python (Oct 9, 2010)

Tattooedkitten said:


> yeah there are a few jetties there and thats the one at the back of tanah merah it also has a little bush walk area too



yeah there is about a 1-1.5km track around it (on concrete footpath). i take my dogs there for a run most weekends.


----------



## Snakewise84 (Oct 9, 2010)

haha i do to sometimes but there are never singles guys all family bugger


----------



## najanaja (Oct 9, 2010)

This is S/E Qld

There are parks, tracks and walks evrywhere....


----------



## Snakewise84 (Oct 9, 2010)

haha yeah but no good man lol so far that can handle me and my herps lol


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Oct 9, 2010)

i like the name, coastal herp club or whatever that one was...ideally not on the scales and tails expo weekend because i'll probably be very busy.


----------



## Snakewise84 (Oct 9, 2010)

coastal herp keepers club


----------



## najanaja (Oct 9, 2010)

Then its official....

all thanks to Kitten


----------



## MC-Boks (Oct 9, 2010)

Is that park on the north or south side of the river? G maps isn't too precise, lol. Coastal Herp Keepers Club sounds ok.


----------



## Snakewise84 (Oct 9, 2010)

brissy side of the river


----------



## MC-Boks (Oct 9, 2010)

OK ta.


----------



## Snakewise84 (Oct 9, 2010)

storm warning for south east QLD tonight heads up everyone


----------



## MC-Boks (Oct 9, 2010)

Nice weather in Japan too today as any F1 fans would know. Someone reported seeing an F-Duck, I'm not sure how they could see anything, ha.


----------



## Snakewise84 (Oct 9, 2010)

haha yeah


----------



## najanaja (Oct 9, 2010)

i,ll need to borrow Noahs ark soon with all the rain we have had here the last couple of weeks..


----------



## Wallypod (Oct 9, 2010)

S.bris


----------



## najanaja (Oct 9, 2010)

Ozzie Python said:


> alexander clark park at loganholme could be the go. few drinks and a bbq to get to know everyone and have a chat, bit of bushland that gets the occasional snake and usually plenty of lizards, dog friendly and i think you can even get to the waters edge to throw a line in.
> 
> bearded dragon is always a good spot also.
> 
> also plenty of nature reserves around back of beenleigh, windaroo, logan village to go for a herp at later dates.



Alexander Clark Park would be ideal...

Or the BMX park in beenleigh on the other side of the river


----------



## glen-python (Oct 9, 2010)

I'm interested I'm in south brissy


----------



## andysnakes (Oct 9, 2010)

there was one that was held at the brisbane museum along time ago and was run by alma searl, i cant remember why it stopped i was only a young fella at the time. was awesome to see all the snakes people brought along but i always got really tired half way through the meeting as i wasnt interested in the herp politics at all.


----------



## Jewly (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm definitely interested.....I'm at Manly West but will travel so that's not a problem.

I need to find more tattooed, pierced, reptile loving people to surround me cause all my friends and workmates think I'm weird...lol


----------



## Snakewise84 (Oct 10, 2010)

hey im here for ya jewly guys think im werid too i got a tattoo and piercing which im soon going to get more


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Oct 10, 2010)

tattoos and piercings are quite mainstream nowadays, you shouldnt have a problem


----------



## Snakewise84 (Oct 10, 2010)

haha not the bmx track to hard to keep the kids under control there lol to close to the road


----------



## Snakelove (Oct 10, 2010)

ahhh yes the typical stereotype..tattoos + piercing + snakes = weirdo!


----------



## Snakewise84 (Oct 10, 2010)

yeah with black hair with pink through it lol


----------



## trickedoutz31 (Oct 10, 2010)

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/groups/se-qld-herping-society-192/first-club-meet-323/


----------



## najanaja (Oct 10, 2010)

bandy.andy said:


> there was one that was held at the brisbane museum along time ago and was run by alma searl, i cant remember why it stopped i was only a young fella at the time. was awesome to see all the snakes people brought along but i always got really tired half way through the meeting as i wasnt interested in the herp politics at all.


 
Yeah that was Qld reptile and amphibian club....
it died out...
I want to bring Ted and Elma into this club too,, they carry a wealth of experience between the two of them...


----------



## najanaja (Oct 10, 2010)

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/...-south-reptile-145509/page/g...club-meet-323/ 

??????

i see you put this thread up today...
you should coincide with this one?


----------



## Snakewise84 (Oct 10, 2010)

hey everyone how is interesting in coming u can pm najanaja, and myself for info on the meeting thanks


----------



## najanaja (Oct 10, 2010)

Time to put day and date to the vote...

Next weekend is Scales And Tails expo in Ipswich so it is out of the question...

So dates to shoose are either Saturdays or Sunday?

17th or 18th Oct
23rd or 24th oct
30th or 31st Oct..

And from the PMs if everyone is happy with Alexander Clark park at logan reserve?
Dewar Drive, Loganholme
UBD Ref. 263 P13
Link for park and activities is posted below.

http://www.logan.qld.gov.au/LCC/logan/parks/directory/alexanderclarkpark.htm


----------



## MC-Boks (Oct 10, 2010)

16th, 17th & 24th are out for me, otherwise ok.


----------



## The Reptile Outlet (Oct 10, 2010)

najanaja said:


> Time to put day and date to the vote...
> 
> Next weekend is Scales And Tails expo in Ipswich so it is out of the question...
> 
> ...


----------



## anntay (Oct 10, 2010)

im interested and only around the corner from you. daisy hill is also another good area as the ones that want to go for a wonder can on the trails that are there. also what if we also move one weekend to redcliff areas for the day and down to the gold coast not just the same place each weekend. i am happy to meet and get it up off the ground


----------



## najanaja (Oct 10, 2010)

Joy from S & T said:


> najanaja said:
> 
> 
> > Time to put day and date to the vote...
> ...


----------



## byron_moses (Oct 10, 2010)

why dont we do it the day after the festival as ill be staying on the gold coast


----------



## najanaja (Oct 10, 2010)

anntay said:


> im interested and only around the corner from you. daisy hill is also another good area as the ones that want to go for a wonder can on the trails that are there. also what if we also move one weekend to redcliff areas for the day and down to the gold coast not just the same place each weekend. i am happy to meet and get it up off the ground


 
all these ''fun days'' will be social gathering for fun,

The aim of this first one is for mediation between members for the more seriousness of the clubs structures...

Basicly we want to build a reputable informative club with a great structure built on information, experience and dedication...
Maybe one day a month for the serious meeting and talks..
Then one day a month the more social gaterings,,,be that bbqs, hinterland walks or feild trip and so on...

Im hoping the BBQ day we are organizing here is just to get a feel of all the members as to what direction to project the serioousnes of the club,
See the ages and personalities of the members as to see the direction to push the club in...


----------



## MC-Boks (Oct 10, 2010)

Could, but I was hoping to meet a few people before heading to the expo. I'm sure I walked past most of you guys at the GC expo without knowing it.


----------



## najanaja (Oct 10, 2010)

byron_moses said:


> why dont we do it the day after the festival as ill be staying on the gold coast


 
thats to far away Ben..

Maybe we can organise something elso for that weekend?


----------



## byron_moses (Oct 10, 2010)

ok mate no worries im up that way this weekend coming aswell


----------



## najanaja (Oct 10, 2010)

MC-Boks said:


> Could, but I was hoping to meet a few people before heading to the expo. I'm sure I walked past most of you guys at the GC expo without knowing it.


 
I was the one on the microphone all day at the Gold Coast Expo..
Everyone walked past me..
I will meet up with you before Ipswich. maybe head to it together?


----------



## MC-Boks (Oct 10, 2010)

Car pooling would be a great idea. I'm sure we could fill at least one car.


----------



## red_belly_blacks (Oct 10, 2010)

hey im keen as too


----------



## Ozzie Python (Oct 10, 2010)

najanaja said:


> Time to put day and date to the vote...
> 
> 
> So dates to shoose are either Saturdays or Sunday?
> ...


----------



## Snakewise84 (Oct 11, 2010)

looks like the 30th to everyone


----------



## Tikanderoga (Oct 11, 2010)

Tattooedkitten said:


> looks like the 30th to everyone


 30th sounds good - I'd pop up there too


----------



## byron_moses (Oct 11, 2010)

damn i wont be here


----------



## Snakewise84 (Oct 11, 2010)

sorry


----------



## daz26 (Oct 11, 2010)

what time would it be on as i work all saturdays


----------



## Snakewise84 (Oct 11, 2010)

well it will be a lunch bbq will go for a few hours


----------



## daz26 (Oct 11, 2010)

don't finish until 2pm but will see if i can slip out the back


----------



## daz26 (Oct 11, 2010)

can we take dogs to this park


----------



## Snakewise84 (Oct 11, 2010)

yes dog can came too and its ok if ya late no worries


----------



## Ozzie Python (Oct 11, 2010)

count me out then, have to try make it to the next one.

you might want to get there a bit earlier, the bbq and undercover areas fill up pretty quick on the weekends. think the bbqs are wood fired too...


----------



## Jasspa (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm free on Sundays...
I think that whichever date is picked, half of us won't be able to make it, and half will.
Maybe instead of picking a single date now for the first one, perhaps start straight away with it as a monthly thing. Say, decide now that it will be every last sunday of the month, or every second saturday, something like that? I know that I would remember that way rather than dates
I think it would be good to make the social one a night time thing on weekends, that way those of us who work during the day could still make it. I'm not sure that many nightshifters work weekends, not sure?


----------



## najanaja (Oct 11, 2010)

Why dont we make it from 11.30 till whenever. a few will get there earlier for gather wood and secure a spot...

A few of us will hang around for ages for all the late taggers

then start cooking from say 1pm ish?


----------



## Snakewise84 (Oct 11, 2010)

easy way to fine it google dewar road at loganholme it right at the end of it


----------



## najanaja (Oct 11, 2010)

Join our Facebook page...
its just being started so be patient...

http://www.facebook.com/help/?faq=13034&ref_query=how+to+star#!/group.php?gid=164819046864697


Thanks

Mick


----------



## MC-Boks (Oct 11, 2010)

30th is good for me too.


----------



## najanaja (Oct 11, 2010)

Nice...

Book it in people withing a 100km radius


----------



## ZenPython (Oct 12, 2010)

Sounds good. So is it BYO food or BYO to share?


----------



## Snakewise84 (Oct 12, 2010)

we are doing the food but byo drinks will be fine


----------



## champsey1 (Oct 12, 2010)

sounds great, wont be able to make it this time but deff next time.


----------



## suzpect (Oct 12, 2010)

going away this weekend so 30th sounds awsome


----------



## najanaja (Oct 12, 2010)

Great Suzpect...looking forward to meeting you...


----------



## Jasspa (Oct 12, 2010)

Sounds good, see yous all there


----------



## najanaja (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks Jasspa...

Now thing are moving along nicely..
I have maybe organized a special guest speeker for our first meeting following this Bqq..

it would be real nice if people would comfirm if they are maybe, definate or not comming?

it would be nice to meet most of you because i cant do this club all on my own and i would like to meet everyone to get a feel for you..

first i would like to thank Tattoodkitten for all the help she has been giving me..we are PMing eachother 100 times a day and it is great,
id also like to thank Ozzie Python for all the behind the scenes Pms too..

and for all the messages encouraging or confirming this Bbq..

Thankyou and keep them comming..

Also if you would like to nominate yourself with in the club to help at stages or speek at meetings i would be greatfull as i really would love to make something BIG out of this...

Hopefully this is just the start we all look back on...

Thanks paople and APS


----------



## Jewly (Oct 13, 2010)

Tattooedkitten said:


> hey im here for ya jewly guys think im werid too i got a tattoo and piercing which im soon going to get more



I have 5 tattoos and a few piercings...along with snakes, they are all so addictive.


----------



## Snakewise84 (Oct 13, 2010)

tell me about it i want to up grade to bigger snakes soon


----------



## byron_moses (Oct 13, 2010)

imo tats are better than any drug including viagra lol


----------



## Jewly (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm planning on attending and dragging a few friends along too if I can.


----------



## Jewly (Oct 13, 2010)

byron_moses said:


> imo tats are better than any drug including viagra lol



What does a 25 y.o. need viagra for? 

Most just need a cold shower...lol


----------



## najanaja (Oct 13, 2010)

back tot he subject?


----------



## Jewly (Oct 13, 2010)

Sorry  

Something I wanted to ask....you have put that it's on Sunday, the 30th but the 30th of October is a Saturday.


----------



## najanaja (Oct 13, 2010)

Yeah i noticed that too....

whats the prefernce,,,
Saturday or Sunday...

I was thinking Saturday the 30th ?


----------



## Jewly (Oct 13, 2010)

najanaja said:


> Yeah i noticed that too....
> 
> whats the prefernce,,,
> Saturday or Sunday...
> ...


 
Either works for me but maybe Sunday would suit more people cause a lot of people work on Saturdays.


----------



## najanaja (Oct 13, 2010)

But maybe call it ""LAzy Sunday"" and have it on the 31st?


----------



## Jasspa (Oct 13, 2010)

Sunday


----------



## najanaja (Oct 13, 2010)

Saturday is the crowd favorite...

so its still the 30th,,Just class Sunday as a typo...lol


----------



## najanaja (Oct 13, 2010)

put it to the vote...

First day to 10 votes wins if you like?
after this we will start acting like professionals...lol


----------



## ZenPython (Oct 14, 2010)

Keep it to Saturday! We have a Halloween party to go to on Saturday night and I'm not sure I can guarantee attendance on the Sunday, lol.


----------



## joshmanuals (Oct 14, 2010)

*Reptile club*

Im in [email protected]


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Oct 14, 2010)

Saturday or sunday arvo


----------



## Jasspa (Oct 15, 2010)

Sunday vote x10


----------



## Snakewise84 (Oct 15, 2010)

saturday


----------



## Jewly (Oct 15, 2010)

Saturday


----------



## Jasspa (Oct 15, 2010)

I may be losing this vote... Might have to have a sickie on Saturday lol


----------



## Kristy_07 (Oct 15, 2010)

I have no idea what's going on.... could someone update me, please?


----------



## Ozzie Python (Oct 15, 2010)

which part lost you?

feel free to pm me, najanaja or tattooedkitten to catch up


----------



## Jewly (Oct 16, 2010)

Actually I think we should still make it Sunday....a lot of people who would like to come along but have to work on Saturdays won't be able to make it.


----------



## grimjob (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm heaps keen been looking for a club down this way, I live at benowa on the gc, and I've got a couple of ppl I can bring, so it's the 30th, that'll b great, doing an amazing job, I can help to, don't know what I can bring to the table, but just ask and I'll try


----------



## najanaja (Oct 17, 2010)

So it seems like Saturday.

I will make a basic meal, Sausages, bbq chicken wings, onions, bread, potato salad, mixed salad, coleslaw and cordials for everyone.
Any steaks or special meals bring yourslf and BYO grog
If anyone wants to bring a side dish or anything like that it would be great...


----------



## najanaja (Oct 17, 2010)

Jasspa said:


> I may be losing this vote... Might have to have a sickie on Saturday lol



cough cough cough cough


----------



## Snakewise84 (Oct 17, 2010)

haha


----------



## Jasspa (Oct 17, 2010)

najanaja said:


> cough cough cough cough


 
Yeah, you gotta watch out for those 24 hour bugs... they spring up on you at the darndest times


----------



## Jewly (Oct 18, 2010)

Looking forward to it everyone.


----------



## Snakewise84 (Oct 19, 2010)

so has very one got the info of date time and place ?


----------



## byron_moses (Oct 19, 2010)

Just_Plain_Nuts said:


> i'm in Tallai mid Gold Coast but it will probably make most sense north Gold Coast apart from poor Byron Moses


 lol thanks mate ill be there for the next one im sure you guys are worth the drive


----------



## Kristy_07 (Oct 19, 2010)

Tattooedkitten said:


> so has very one got the info of date time and place ?


 
Could you post once again to clarify? I emailed, but didn't get a reply? Thanks.


----------



## Snakewise84 (Oct 19, 2010)

who u email ?


----------



## Ozzie Python (Oct 19, 2010)

sorry kristy, haven't replied to all my pms yet.

tattooedkitten can post all the days details. i don't have all the info. apart from 1130 on saturday 30th at alexander clark park.


----------



## Snakewise84 (Oct 19, 2010)

i'll be pm every one in the next day or so with details


----------



## najanaja (Oct 21, 2010)

supose i should find out exactly everyone who is coming so i can cater for all the mouths..
post if your definate....


----------



## Tikanderoga (Oct 22, 2010)

I'm in, bringing +1


----------



## Jewly (Oct 22, 2010)

I'll be there and may have a friend with me, but not sure at this stage.

May be bringing my dog Benson along too.


----------



## Kristy_07 (Oct 22, 2010)

Sorry  I'll be picking up 8 gex from the airport :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Snakewise84 (Oct 22, 2010)

does any one have food allergies ? we need to know about to cater for ?


----------



## MC-Boks (Oct 22, 2010)

I'll be there + 3


----------



## Cold-Blooded (Oct 23, 2010)

Im in


----------



## Pike01 (Oct 24, 2010)

Im coming and so is beersdave


----------



## najanaja (Oct 24, 2010)

Nice..im getting good numbers now

supose its time i start stressing,,,


----------



## Snakewise84 (Oct 24, 2010)

yep same here did u do the sign yet ?


----------



## Jewly (Oct 24, 2010)

najanaja said:


> Nice..im getting good numbers now
> 
> supose its time i start stressing,,,


 
Join the club


----------



## Jewly (Oct 26, 2010)

Is anyone else bringing their dogs along? I'm only bringing one of mine along.


----------



## Snakewise84 (Oct 26, 2010)

nah i all ready have to run after two kids and my dog is not desexed and yeah


----------



## Jewly (Oct 26, 2010)

Benson is like a naughty 3 year old so I feel your pain. 

My son moved out in January and it's just the animals and I at home now.....yah!!!


----------



## Snakewise84 (Oct 26, 2010)

my little man (Loves)n the cat and i mean loves lol


----------



## ZenPython (Oct 26, 2010)

Yes, I'll be bringing my girl Willow. What type of dog is Benson Jewly?


----------



## Ozzie Python (Oct 26, 2010)

so how many confirmed mick?


----------



## Snakewise84 (Oct 26, 2010)

at least about close to 30


----------



## Snakewise84 (Oct 26, 2010)

hey can everyone thats coming PM please and tell me any +'s too ASAP by friday please


----------



## daz26 (Oct 26, 2010)

i'll be there with my boy Duke (aussie bulldog)


----------



## Jewly (Oct 26, 2010)

ZenPython said:


> Yes, I'll be bringing my girl Willow. What type of dog is Benson Jewly?


 
Benson is a Maltese x Shih tzu. What kind of dog is Willow? That's a gorgeous name!


----------



## najanaja (Oct 26, 2010)

i have a mal shih too,
plus a jack russle/foxy


----------



## Jewly (Oct 26, 2010)

I also have a Maltese x Bichon Frise but she's going to grandma's to be babysat on the day. 

We always had foxies growing up.


----------



## ZenPython (Oct 27, 2010)

Awwh, Benson's a cutie!! Willow's a six month old West Highland Terrier.


----------



## Snakewise84 (Oct 27, 2010)

we need to get the numbers right guys thanks


----------



## ShepQLD (Oct 27, 2010)

Hoping to be there, (does depend on changing an exsisting commitment but should be able to manage it!) and will be bringing my one year old chocolate Lab, (he's a bit of typical puppy still but very friendly!)
be great to put some faces to names.... speaking of names.... should we wear name tags with our sign in names or something?


----------



## Ozzie Python (Oct 27, 2010)

i'll be there. i'll save everyone the stress and leave my mutts at home.


----------



## Snakewise84 (Oct 27, 2010)

was thinking that


----------



## zookieboi (Oct 27, 2010)

IM interested in this.. pm me if anything comes of it. im up at coomera.


----------



## Jewly (Oct 28, 2010)

ZenPython said:


> Awwh, Benson's a cutie!! Willow's a six month old West Highland Terrier. View attachment 169743



Awww Willow is adorable. Benson and her should get on well.


----------



## Jewly (Oct 28, 2010)

ShepQLD said:


> Be great to put some faces to names.... speaking of names.... should we wear name tags with our sign in names or something?


 
That's not a bad idea. I'm game if everyone else is.


----------



## najanaja (Oct 28, 2010)

name tags it is.. 

should be like

Mick
AKA
najanaja


----------



## najanaja (Oct 28, 2010)

We;ll be right for numbers

im catering for about 50...that rug rats included

by all the mutts comming

i should put Pal in the menu...

dont forget water bowls if you briig ya dog along...


----------



## Snakewise84 (Oct 28, 2010)

yeah i think there will be lots of food you lot and my lot


----------



## Tikanderoga (Oct 28, 2010)

Do wifes count as +1 or as pets? 

Nah, just kiddin. 
I'll be there with my wife Sunnette.


----------



## Snakewise84 (Oct 28, 2010)

haha + 1


----------



## najanaja (Oct 28, 2010)

Tikanderoga said:


> Do wifes count as +1 or as pets?
> 
> Nah, just kiddin.
> I'll be there with my wife Sunnette.



was that pets or did you forget the ''s''

PESTS


----------



## Snakewise84 (Oct 28, 2010)

haha


----------



## Jewly (Oct 29, 2010)

You boys are gonna be sorry...lol

So, do we bring our own name tags or will you have stickers there for us. Also, do you guys want us to chip in and give you a bit of cash to help cover your costs?


----------



## Snakewise84 (Oct 29, 2010)

ok every one im willing to met people on the service road that runs off river hill road eagleby. in there cars to follow me over to the park


----------



## MC-Boks (Oct 29, 2010)

I'll bring sticky lables and a marker, so it won't matter if anyone forgets or doesn't have any.


----------



## ZenPython (Oct 29, 2010)

Jewly said:


> You boys are gonna be sorry...lol
> 
> So, do we bring our own name tags or will you have stickers there for us. Also, do you guys want us to chip in and give you a bit of cash to help cover your costs?


 
Yeah, I don't think it's fair that you guys wear the cost of it all! Plus if people don't turn up (usually always happens!) then you're stuck with a lot of leftover food that you've spent all the money on!!!


----------



## Snakewise84 (Oct 29, 2010)

yeah i spent $50 extra this week for some food too


----------



## najanaja (Oct 29, 2010)

no costs...

this is my thing...
maybe next time, but this one is one me...

ENJOY


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Oct 30, 2010)

i just got back from overseas when is this happening?


----------



## shellfisch (Oct 30, 2010)

Jannico said:


> i just got back from overseas when is this happening?



Today! Hurry up and get dressed! :lol:


----------



## Jewly (Oct 30, 2010)

Thanks Michael....I'm sure it's going to be a great day.



najanaja said:


> no costs...
> 
> this is my thing...
> maybe next time, but this one is one me...
> ...


----------



## najanaja (Oct 30, 2010)

fingers crossed.


----------



## Ozzie Python (Oct 30, 2010)

what time you heading down there mick? take my mutts for a run there shortly might send the missus home with them and wait there with my esky.


----------



## najanaja (Oct 30, 2010)

im leaving in ten to secure a table...

then wait the few hours till people turn up...

will have the esky too...

tell your missus to bring a table cloth..


----------



## Jewly (Oct 30, 2010)

Are others bringing any alcohol?


----------



## fulltimber (Oct 30, 2010)

you bet they are !


----------



## Snakewise84 (Oct 30, 2010)

nah i got to drive and have the girls with me


----------



## Jewly (Oct 30, 2010)

I'm only having a couple.


----------



## Ozzie Python (Oct 30, 2010)

i'll join you jewly, i'll be there most the day and not driving


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Oct 30, 2010)

still on at 11:30 at that park? i'll be there


----------



## Jewly (Oct 30, 2010)

Wish I wasn't driving..lol



Ozzie Python said:


> i'll join you jewly, i'll be there most the day and not driving


----------



## Snakewise84 (Oct 30, 2010)

dont we all haha


----------



## grimjob (Oct 30, 2010)

hey guys, well i was going to come today until i broke my leg playing footy, now i cant drive, stupid leg, have fun all cant wait to hear about it


----------



## MC-Boks (Oct 30, 2010)

Hi all, just back from the bbq. Just wanted to say a big thanks to naja (and his wife & dad) and to tattooedkitten, and to everyone who came along. What a great day. And to put faces to names is always good too. If anyany didn't or couldn't get there, you missed a good bbq, BUT....keep an eye out 'cause I'm pretty sure everyone is keen to do another one.

Cheers and thanks
Mick


----------



## Wallypod (Oct 30, 2010)

yeah had a blast cheers naja, sorry i had to leave early the missus wasnt feeling the best :-( can't wait till next one


----------



## Snakewise84 (Oct 30, 2010)

was a big turn out for a first one. may be next time could be some where that we can bring our herps and show them off


----------



## Jewly (Oct 30, 2010)

I had a great time meeting you all and can't wait to do it again.  

Thanks guys for all your hard work in setting it all up.


----------



## Ozzie Python (Oct 30, 2010)

glad everyone enjoyed their day at the park. the start of many i believe.

i have to say that the number that turned up really suprised me, i thought not even half would actually show their face, seems i was wrong. i think the count was 21 aps members plus a few?

some great people turned up, and i think for the first get together it was a great success. i know for me and mick the morning/day/night festivities just finished.... sort of


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Oct 30, 2010)

Whens the next one  
I only got home yesterday afternoon !


----------



## anntay (Oct 30, 2010)

yer was a good day thanks for the bbq Mick and Peggy. was great meeting everyone. so are we going to make this a regular end of the month thing or what? cant wait for the next one. and were are the pics?


----------



## Snakewise84 (Oct 31, 2010)

when mick gets on we'll have a chat about then next one maybe next time i wont have the kids so i can sit down a chat instead of the running excise lol


----------



## Tikanderoga (Oct 31, 2010)

I hope you guys took some pics... 
My memory of yesterday was: Bed - sick - bathroom - hospital - injection - more sick - home - a bit less sick - bed - and 16 hours of sleep.
Really sorry I wasn't able to attend. 
From what the doctors said, I caught some sort of virus that manifested itself in my ear and threw the balance center totally out of whack. So whenever I moved my head in any kind of way, it felt like I was on a rollercoaster... but not the good kind. Lucky it's not contageous, and I should be back on my feed on Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## Snakewise84 (Oct 31, 2010)

yeah they took some pics


----------



## anntay (Oct 31, 2010)

not good Tinkanderoga get better. yer they have pics was a great day. think next time the boys should bring their cricket or footy stuff was funny watching them in a big group then desperse into smaller groups lol and Tattooedkitten next time i'll bring my kids and they can entertain your two.


----------



## Jewly (Oct 31, 2010)

lol....it was funny watching the boys.

Some of us girls like to play sport too....I'd join in


----------



## ShepQLD (Oct 31, 2010)

omg what a doofus I am!! Im all set go... today.
ARRRGGHHH 
note self *CHECK DATES!!!!!!
sorry guys!! was really looking forward to meeting you all! glad you had a good turn out though and I will make sure I make a better note of the DAY next time!!!!! LOL


----------



## Jewly (Oct 31, 2010)

Ohh what a shame...lol


----------



## Snakewise84 (Oct 31, 2010)

yeah think i will have to also do a remind PM the night before it too next time


----------



## Jewly (Oct 31, 2010)

And if Michael actually got the right day and date  (couldn't resist having a dig..lol)


----------



## Snakewise84 (Oct 31, 2010)

haha


----------



## Kristy_07 (Nov 1, 2010)

Sounds like a good day - see you at the next one


----------



## Snakewise84 (Nov 1, 2010)

read the new one ....


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Nov 1, 2010)

thanks mick and loretta for organising the meet, it was a big success. It was good to put names to faces and do some networking. Be there next time too..


----------



## najanaja (Nov 1, 2010)

No probs at all mate,

maybe the next one you can bring some of your products to sell there, i know i need some water bowls and hides for my juvies..
will maybe ask BARRY to take some photos there,

some of the photos can be veiwed on this thread..

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/general-discussion-42/coastal-herp-keepers-bbq-147106/


----------



## Trentlovesamy (Aug 28, 2011)

*local club*

I Would love to have somewhere to go and swap stroies and learn as much as I can


----------



## Specks (Aug 28, 2011)

wow cannot believe this thread got bought up, wow thats a good one for a first time poster
probs good though to get you letting everyone else know about it mick


----------

